# Some fishy pics- angels, kribs, channoides ect



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I was bored so I took some pics 
Here are 2 of my 3 angels. They are so cute, and are little pigs!
This one was bought as a Koi, but I think its really called a yellow top marble??








I call this one my leopard angel, I don't know what its really called.








This is the guppy that my stupid killie ate! I'm so upset








Heres the baby kribs eating some waffers, the parents stole all the ones I put in and brought them over! There was a circle of fish around them trying to get the food, but the parents were making sure everyone stayed back








Here they are again in their 10gal








For some reason my camera would not focus on my Betta Channoides! It was driving me CRAZY! I really wanted to smash it, but I held off. So here are the best pictures I could get


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhhh! Those are very nice photos! I usually take pictures that come out as fuzzy blobs.. lol.

Oh my gosh,...those babie kribs are too cute!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm loving those kribs! Have you had many babies grow up?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

First angel is a Koi  Second maybe a leapard, or a smokey....when it grows up post another pic  Both look great!

Baby Kribs seem to stick like glue to the parents ....great sight to see. They are very cute, but will need a home of their own if the pair want to spawn again. If you don't have a sponge filter cycled, I would start one up now so you can move the babies out if the pair look like they are starting the whole spawning ritual....cleaning or courting eachother


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks 

This is my first spawn of kribs, and actually my first kribs I've owned! It seems like yesterday I brought them home, so tiny, but they grew up fast! Ther're such neat little fish, I think that they are going to have many more spawns in the future  I think I will move them out next week. Because I think they may be thinking of spawning again, the male stays in the coconut cave and the female keeps coming over to him. But then the babies follow so she leads them off again LOL. I don't want to take them out just yet because they are still looking after them, like bringing them to the food and hearding them up. 

Thanks, I didn't know if it really was a Koi because I read somewhere that if it only had yellow on the head then it was called something else...But this one also has a bit of yellow near the tail, so I wasn't sure. 
Is Leopard an actual name for a type of angel?? Cus I thought I just made that up LOL


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Leopard is indeed an type of angel.  They even have Chocolate angels! and no the Easter Bunny didn't bring me any LOL  (a chocolate is 2 doses of smokey in angels) If you want a link to an angel forum or two let me know  I'm no genetics wiz with them, but over the past 3 years I've got better at it  I can tell what a new pair should give me, with few suprises now.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow I never knew that! I'm going to do some looking around to see some more pics of them....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

that first angel is the most stunted fish I have yet seen.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> that first angel is the most stunted fish I have yet seen.


wow, what a nice thing to say.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Uh, its a baby


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

While the comment may seem rude, the overly large eye indicates that the fish is stunted. It will still grow, but not, likely, as large as if it had been raised in better conditions. This often happens after it has reached the store, and the fish are barely fed.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ontariobetta said:


> Uh, its a baby


Nope that fish is atleast four months old and should be 5" tall. Its a horribly stunted fish. If you can't see that you shouldn't keep fish.

I'm a fascist fish keeper. I speak my mind.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

BillD said:


> While the comment may seem rude, the overly large eye indicates that the fish is stunted. It will still grow, but not, likely, as large as if it had been raised in better conditions. This often happens after it has reached the store, and the fish are barely fed.


Word.

And yes it was rude. But how should I have put it?

"Pardon me madam- but I believe that fish has been slightly stunted in its growth"

Its so stunted its offensive- so I figured I'd voice that. That thing should seriously be fed to a 12" flowerhorn and be done with it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm now you made the comment rude... Cause of course you cant possibly post without doing so


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hmm now you made the comment rude... Cause of course you cant possibly post without doing so


I so totally can post without being rude!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Surrree surree....  Okay... dont beat me up when i come with the fries. LOL


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Surrree surree....  Okay... dont beat me up when i come with the fries. LOL


pshhh. Flowerhorns dont eat fries


----------

